# Getting moss to grow on bogwood?



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

In my fully aquatic tank I have a big piece of bogwood. As the plants around it seem to have rooted and are doing well I thought it would be nice to see if I could get some sort of moss to grow on the bogwood but I have no idea how to do this.
I've got two moss balls which i was told to cut in half and somehow stick it to what I wanted it to grow on. I did this with the third moss ball but I havn't had much luck so was wondering if there was something easier.
Can any help? Also where would I buy whatever is needed?


----------



## Paul Butler (Mar 7, 2010)

Not surprised you didn't have much luck, it doesn't have a root structure as such.

Look for plants like Microsorum pteropus, Vesicularia dubyana "Christmas" and annubias. Whilst some may not be mosses as such they all do well tied onto wood/rocks and will attach themselves in a few weeks.

I use elasticated thread (from fishing tackle shops), or cotton thread, but you can super glue them if you want to. Take a look here for details on plants Tropica


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

There is a variety of aquatic "moss" that can quite easily be cultivated to grow on Bogwood. I can't for the life of me remember what it is called, but it is ofetn stocked as "Java Moss". I bought a large piece of Bogwood that must've had spores on it, beacause it has gone nuts in my tank- now I have to prune it back. If you wish, you can PM me your address and I can send you some, because it quickly gets out of hand.


----------



## scousedeano (Feb 12, 2010)

strictly are you selling your java moss because im after some?


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you both for your replies but I decided after thinking about it properly I quite like the brown bogwood contrasting with green plants around it and I thing it would be just too much green if the wood was covered in moss too so I'm not going to do it after all.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I have lots of Java Moss but just stuffed it into nooks and crannies - it spread to end up like a great big green spider's web which the fish like to explore. : victory:


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, sorry to but in. 
But however, I want to set up a planted tank.
Soo, will my Black Moors like Java Moss? I don't care if they eat it, as long as it's not bad for them. 
Does Java Moss need sand instead of gravel? And will it need maintaining? 
What does it look like? Is it just like Moss or more of a plant?

Thanks


----------



## Paul Butler (Mar 7, 2010)

Lee2211 said:


> Well, sorry to but in.
> But however, I want to set up a planted tank.
> Soo, will my Black Moors like Java Moss? I don't care if they eat it, as long as it's not bad for them.
> Does Java Moss need sand instead of gravel? And will it need maintaining?
> ...


Java moss won't hurt them at all. Google Vesicularia dubyana for images.


----------

